# GSP -- need some advice.



## LaytonArcher (Jul 13, 2009)

I need some advice from you GSP owners. I sort rescued a GSP from going to the pound. Short version of a long story was passed around to 4 homes in 5 months due to allergies, other pets (cats) and i believe was abused at one point.

Here is the deal. the dog will not kennel...tore the crap out of the kennel I bought. The dog will follow me everywhere....if I am not there he is the wife's shadow. He will go out side for a few minutes at a time, but unless i stay outside he yelps and scratches the heck out of my door.

Any advice on how to cure the kennel behavior and not wanting to stay outside? He has had some hunt training from what I can tell and is very loyal. Love him just need so ideas on how to fix some behavior.

LA


----------



## Czubas (Dec 25, 2011)

*No guarantee but it worked for my Weim*

My Weim was the same way as a pup. We put the kennel in the living room, coaxed her into it about every half hour with the door open. After about a week she would go to the kennel and lay down.

After she was comfortable, we closed the door. We gradually worked the length of time up until she was good with it for a few hours. Then we left the house with her in it for short periods of time until she was good for several hours.

It took about a month, but she loves her kennel now. As for following you around and scratching the door, I can't help you there, my Weim is 6 and she is always by my side when she's not in the kennel. I hope this helps.


----------



## goonsquad (Sep 15, 2010)

Mine is fed in the kennel and is locked in there for about 30 minutes after each feeding. He will go in there to lay down here and there but would much rather be next to a person or the other, little dog. He hates to be outside by himself but if I am out there he is fine being by himself. He will also be happy by himself out side if I have just given him a bone. 
I'm pretty positive its just separation anxiety. 
When we are gone he is in the kennel, but I keep him out of it otherwise.


----------



## 30-06-hunter (Sep 22, 2013)

Get him a playmate, dogs always do better in pairs.


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

I hope you have solved the problem- if you have let us know - I am sure there are those that would like to know. I don't have that problem but I know those that do and they had to go to a wire kennel not plastic. Anxiety issues with some dogs are brutal to deal with.


----------



## Hoopermat (Dec 17, 2010)

I have two gsp for a reason. The GSP is one of the most active dog breeds. They have so much energy they have to get it out or they will tear up everything. Having two of them helps they will run outside all day and get the energy out of them. I have always compared them to a kid with severe ADHD. you will need to have a way for them to burn off some energy or you going to be miserable. Now on the other hand. These dogs have so much drive you can train them hard and they will keep coming back for more. They are very loyal and will want to be your shadow.


----------



## Ali-MAc (Jul 12, 2013)

We put "high value" treats (pepperoni, kids leftovers etc) in our pointers kennel at random times of the day, now whenever she comes in the house she dives for the kennel to see if the good treat fairies have been.


----------



## Gumbo (Sep 22, 2007)

You never know what an adopted dog has been through. You just need to re-train him, assure him, let him learn that the kennel is a good, safe place. And that he won't be left in there too long. Lots of good advice given above.

Same for being outside. I've found that a glass of water in the dog's face every time it barks or scratches at the back door will eventually curb that behavior. But you have to be consistent, and don't let it learn that it gets what it wants when it acts up.


----------

